
The Next Net: Startup Watch: Yapta (Beating the Airlines at Their Own Game) - brett
http://blogs.business2.com/business2blog/2007/04/startup_watch_y.html
======
zach
I totally expected that to stand for "Yet Another Plane Ticket Application."

